# daiwa sl30sh mag



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Just as it says. Slosh 30 with mono mag conversion. Asking $150. Trades possible just let me no what u have.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Got any pics? What sort of things you looking for?


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Can text pics if u pm me your number. Looking for a nice baitcaster to pair with wri1023.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Which conversion is it ? 

Is it the one that Digital Dagger used to sell with the aluminum replacement side-plate for the left side ?


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Blakdog tackle conversion


----------

